# Help Final settlement and cancellation



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi guys. I was hoping someone could help me out here. I have worked for a company for the past 3 years and my last working day was 18 March 14. The owner of the company is not signing off my final settlement because she wants an audit done on a dept I previously worked in. This dept I worked from 2011 - aug 2013 after which I changed dept and handed everything over. Is this correct as this dept could have done anything in the last 8 months and I was never the manager of this dept it's been the same manager for the past 7 years. Now my question is I have notice from the company they accepted my resignation and I worked my notice period of 30 days. I have exited the company but cannot get cancelled until my final settlement is signed off which the owners won't because they want to audit an older dept I used to work in. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

it doesn't work this way. why would she audit your work now?? as you said that you moved to a different department and handed over everything. once you hand over there should be a sign off from whoever you handed over your work to. is there any sign off?

I think the owner is stalling till you are pushed into a corner... my suggestion is contact her and get a timeline as when will this be done and completely audited? also never sign any settlement without getting your salary and dues. EOS..etc


----------



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Sparki. I really appreciate your quick response. There was a sign off on my hand over from one dept to the next and we did actually do a quick stock count just to make things smoother. Myself my previous boss in the dept that was being audited and the GM have all signed a document stating we have checked the stock count, everything is accounted for and nothing missing. I did this stock count knowing everything would be smooth. Now the reply from the owner has come back stating she wants an official audit team to do the count. I have a copy of this signed document from the three of us.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Audit? Audit of what? 

You gave the company a 30 day notice. They should have done any auditing they wanted during the 30 days. It sounds like they're playing some kind of game and as far as I'm aware you shouldn't be liable for anything. 

Go speak to the Ministry of Labour and find out exactly what your rights are. If you're in a free zone, go to the main FZ office as each free zone has its own labour laws. 

My guess is that telling the company you've spoken with the MoL will be sufficient to speed up the process. Companies don't want to get involved with MoL. The only way a company could withhold any EOS and final payment is if they brought a case against you for gross negligence and there's also a statute of limitation (they can't wait eight months before filing the case).


----------



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

I also spoke to a lawyer who is a personal friend and he stated the following:

1) If any audit was to take place it was to be done during my notice period, I also have a signed document stating management accepted my resignation and my last working day was 18th March 14.

2) The stock becomes the responsibility of the manager of the dept as I was never the manager and never responsible for stock. 

3) I left that dept in Aug13 with signed documents I took up a new role in a new dept


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

this is funny really! since you have the sign off!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry but the owner is getting on my nerves grr!

as Tally said, they could have done the auditing during the notice period. I don't know why would people act like ***** sometimes.

you can NOW call the MOL and ask for any advise. 800665


----------



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you Tallyho for your prompt response. Very highly appreciated


----------



## scalles (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Sparky


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

I'm sorry but your company is just taking the pi$$ and are just being nasty. Or worse trying to find ways to trump up some fictitious charges. If it is a large company and it is just your Dept manager/HR trying to flex their muscles then is it possible for you to reason with someone higher up (CEO perhaps?).

What they're doing/attempting to do is clearly illegal. Make sure all your paperwork is in order. This includes the sign off when you were transferred from one department to another. This is just in case you need to defend yourself - hopefully it never comes to that. 

Do NOT sign any paper that is in Arabic - get it translated and make sure understand what you're signing off on.

I presume you have found another job? If you have any bank debts then it important for you to inform the bank and tell them that you have resigned and are moving to XYZ company. 

Good luck and tell us how it goes.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Call Ministry of Labor as per Sparky's advise. Or at least tell HR staff that you're gonna call'em. Might work as well. But that's not right what's your company is doing to you right now!


----------

